# Charterflüge nach Nordnorwegen



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

Unser Partner Vöglers Angelreisen bietet Euch folgendes:

2300 km direkt zum Fisch auf die nördlichen Lofoten/Vesterålen. 
40 kg Freigepäck pro Person inkl.. Unsere neuen Reiseziele auf die Nord-Lofoten/Vesterålen werden mit unserem eigenen Charterflug von München nach Evenes angeflogen. Das Bahnticket für die Anreise nach München bekommen Sie ohne Mehrkosten dazu! Sichere Motorboot 18 - 20 Fuß/30-50 PS mit Echolot bringen Sie schnell zu den Kapitalen. Ein hervorragender Service vor Ort ist selbstverständlich.
Wir bieten Top-Preise einschließlich Zug zum Flug, Charter, Transfers, Unterkunft, Boot und sämtlicher Nebenkosten. Fangen Sie den Fisch Ihres Lebens auf den Nord-Lofoten/Vesterålen!
......und das ab 764,- € pro Person und Woche.
Zu finden hier.


----------

